# problemi trackpad macbook pro unibody

## f.anthony

ho installato fluxbox su un macbook pro 2009, il trackpad funziona molto male

il tasto destro non funziona, niente scroll della pagina

la retroilluminazione della tastiera non funziona

alla chiusura del monitor i sensori non funzionano, il monitor rimane acceso

ogni buon consiglio è più che gradito!

----------

## k01

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Apple_Macbook

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Macbook_Pro

----------

## ercoppa

Se ti può essere utile leggi qui la sezione sul trackpad.

Saluti.

----------

## f.anthony

già visti, nulla da fare

ho anche creato /etc/hal/fdi/policy/x11-synaptics-bcm5974.fdi

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

<device>

<match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

<match key="info.product" contains="Synaptics TouchPad">

<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

<!-- Arbitrary options can be passed to the driver using

the input.x11_options property since xorg-server-1.5. -->

<!-- EXAMPLE:

<merge key="input.x11_options.LeftEdge" type="string">120</merge>

-->

</match>

<match key="info.product" contains="AlpsPS/2 ALPS">

<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

</match>

<match key="info.product" contains="appletouch">

<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

</match>

<match key="info.product" contains="bcm5974">

<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.LeftEdge" type="string">0</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.RightEdge" type="string">1280</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.TopEdge" type="string">0</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.BottomEdge" type="string">800</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.ClickFinger1" type="string">1</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.ClickFinger2" type="string">3</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.ClickFinger3" type="string">2</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.HorizEdgeScroll" type="string">0</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">0</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">1</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">1</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.HorizScrollDelta" type="string">40</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.VertScrollDelta" type="string">40</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.PressureMotionMinZ" type="string">10</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.FingerLow" type="string">5</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.FingerHigh" type="string">40</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.FingerPress" type="string">256</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.PalmDetect" type="string">0</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.PalmMinWidth" type="string">10</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.PalmMinZ" type="string">200</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.MinSpeed" type="string">0.8</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.MaxSpeed" type="string">1.2</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.AccelFactor" type="string">0.10</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">25</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapTime" type="string">223</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.MaxDoubleTapTime" type="string">200</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">1</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton2" type="string">3</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton3" type="string">2</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.RTCornerButton" type="string">0</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.RBCornerButton" type="string">0</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.LTCornerButton" type="string">0</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.LBCornerButton" type="string">0</merge>

</match>

</match>

</device>

</deviceinfo>
```

```
Device Drivers  ---> 

  Input device support  --->  

    Mice  ---> 

```

ho tolto "PS/2 mouse" anche se non credo sia questo il problema preferisco non tralasciare nulla.

----------

## ercoppa

Ma:

```

Device Drivers  --->

  Input device support 

    Mice  --->

      <*> Apple USB BCM5974 Multitouch trackpad support

```

è attivo?

----------

## f.anthony

certo, messo come modulo

----------

## ercoppa

Il log di xorg presenta qualche errore?

Saluti.

----------

## f.anthony

quindi nessuno e' in grado di aiutarmi?

mi basta far funzionare il trackpad per il momento   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Elbryan

Posta il log di xorg ed il make.conf

----------

